

Do people lose interest in programming as they age - jal278
http://www.quora.com/Do-people-lose-interest-in-programming-as-they-age/answer/Kent-Beck?srid=pRa

======
jal278
To me, programming is a way of bringing your ideas into reality. At first, it
is fun to do it all yourself.

After awhile, I've discovered that I have more ideas than I can physically
bring into reality myself. Then, the time sunk into programming, although fun,
can be the bottleneck. So I understand eventually delegating the programming
to others and having more time to directly explore and see my ideas come into
life through managing others.

When I was younger I never thought this would be the case.

